# Storing piants and finishing products



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

I just finished insulating the walls and ceiling of my workshop which is on one end of my barn. I heat the barn with a woodburning stove that I only burn when I am in the shop and it is cold enough. I am in NW Ohio so we get some pretty cold winters. I would like to store all of my paints and finishing products in the workshop so I don't have to carry them back and forth to the house. I am looking for ideas to keep the products at a reasonable temperature so they don't freeze on me. I would appreciate any suggestions that the forum has to offer.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm kind of in same situation. I have an old 4' tall cabinet with door and mounted an electrical box with 60 watt lamp in very bottom. I leave it plugged in most of the winter.
Keeps my glues, stains and paints from freezing. You may have to add some weather stripping here and there.


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

maybe an old freezer (unplugged of course, even better if its busted and not repairable) for your cabinet and the light bulb idea? that way you are well insulated and lockable from the start


----------



## woodpkr (Mar 16, 2011)

owlelope said:


> I just finished insulating the walls and ceiling of my workshop which is on one end of my barn. I heat the barn with a woodburning stove that I only burn when I am in the shop and it is cold enough. I am in NW Ohio so we get some pretty cold winters. I would like to store all of my paints and finishing products in the workshop so I don't have to carry them back and forth to the house. I am looking for ideas to keep the products at a reasonable temperature so they don't freeze on me. I would appreciate any suggestions that the forum has to offer.


I also live in ohio this is what i did, took a cabinet put 1" foam in it everywhere even on the inside of the doors. Took my wifes electric blanket off of the bed put it inside the cabinet spread it out every, square inch of the cabinet except for the bottom. i leave it on ( #1) with a thermometer in it . keeps everything a nice 65-75 depending on outside temperature..


----------

